# New Additions to Jon Boat



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like it works. Can't ask for better than that.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks good!  You look very comfortable running the boat, and those are some nice fish. Well done. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks good, nice and wide.

I love the way dogs look at fish, like they are aliens or something.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

awesome boat man! what kinda motor is on there? have you found out how fast it goes?

(btw them pvc framed platforms work just as good dont you agree?)


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. 

BTAP the motor is a 30hp Johnson. I have not yet found out how fast it goes. I got to get a hold of a GPS and see what it does. As soon as I find out I will let you know. The platform works great. I took your idea from a previous post and modeled mine after it. Thanks for the idea. How is your platform holding up??


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

alright sounds great. my platform is actualy holdin up awesome, ive actualy made a couple different sizes until i found the one i liked best but its workin great for me and was extremely cheap. right now im workin on getting a different poling platform to go with my tiller motor cus the standard platform on my gheenoe doesnt allow me to turn very well :'( glad to see my posts reflected somehow!


----------



## UCFishin19 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice Aluminum semi-v! I have a 14ft. Lowe, what make/size is yours?


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

It's a 14ft. Mirro Craft. It gets the job done right now but I can't wait to upgrade and get myself something new.


----------



## cut1duc (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice upgrades, can't beat those prices. What is the width on that boat?


----------



## Derekfishtec (3 mo ago)

Fishes just as good if not better than any $90k skiff out there.


----------

